# JWindow zwischen den Desktopbild und Dektopverknüpfungen



## GUI-Programmer (29. Dez 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich weiß, das Thema hatten wir schon mal. Aber dennoch meine Frage: Ist es vielleicht mittlerweile möglich ein JWindow hinter der Dektopebene zu platzieren, sodass weiterhin Desktopverknüpfungen möglich sind, sowie das Popupmenü des Systems erscheint bei einem Rechtsklick??? Wie ist der Stand der Dinge?

Wenn *NEIN*, wird dann vielleicht daran gearbeitet? Weiß das jemand?


Ich habe mir nämlich einen eigenen "Hintergrundbild Verwalter" programmiert, der die Bilder aus dem ausgewählten Ordner zufällig nach einen bestimmten Zeitintervall anzeigt, sowie der Hintergrund - Manager von Windows 7.

Vorteil: Man kann eine maximale Größe auswählen, die das JWindow dann bekommt, sodass die Bilder kein Chance haben größer zu werden (nicht den gesamten FullHD Bildschirm einnehmen). Und ja, ich kenne die Einstellungen "Gefüllt", "Angepasst" und co. von Windows 7!!!

Nachteil: Wie bereits erwähnt: Im Bereich des JWindow keine Desktopsymbole und kein Popupmenü.


P.S. Für alle Neugierige gibts im Anhang das Programm!


----------



## bERt0r (30. Dez 2011)

Verstehe ich dich richtig, du willst den Desktophintergrund deines Betriebssystems in regelmäßigen Abständen ändern, und willst dazu ein JWindow zwischen Symbole und Hintergrund schieben???
Tut mir leid, aber das kann ja gar nicht gehen, kennst du irgendeine andere Applikation, bei der das Fenster von Desktopsymbolen überlagert wird? Wenn schon müsste Windows da eine Funktion bereitstellen aber mit Swing bist du hier komplett auf dem falschen Dampfer.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (30. Dez 2011)

Und ist es vielleicht dann irgendwann mal mit SWT möglich, da dies ja wesentlich betriebssystemspezifischer ist?

Oder geht es mit Java auch in Zukunft nicht wegen der Plattformunabhängigkeit? Geht es vielleich mit C ?


----------



## truesoul (30. Dez 2011)

GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> Und ist es vielleicht dann irgendwann mal mit SWT möglich, da dies ja wesentlich betriebssystemspezifischer ist?


Ich glaube diese Hoffnung kannst du begraben. 



GUI-Programmer hat gesagt.:


> Oder geht es mit Java auch in Zukunft nicht wegen der Plattformunabhängigkeit? Geht es vielleich mit C ?



Schonmal gedacht das evtl. anders zu lösen? Zum Beispiel mit einer Batchdatei? 
Siehe : Hintergrund per Batch ändern. Anscheinend soll es funktionieren. 

Mit ein wenig Fantasie kannste dafür sorgen das dein Hintergrund in Abständen wechselt.
Das einzige was Java tut ist, Batch mit neuen Bilddaten erstellen/ändern und diese dann ausführen. 
Ist aber nur ein verrückter Gedanke und keine Garantie !


----------



## Tomate_Salat (30. Dez 2011)

Win7 bietet doch verschiedene "Bildpositionen" Zentriert oder Angepasst sollte doch genau das machen, was du möchtest. Oder nimm einfach Bilder die groß genug sind. Wieso also das Rad neu erfinden ;-). 

Ansonsten mache es so wie truesoul vorgeschlagen hat. Ich nehme mal an, dass Hintergrund+Icons ein Layer sein werden (womit es nicht möglich sein sollte, dazwischen etwas einzufügen). 

Oder du gehst zurück auf XP. Da konnte man noch html-Seiten als Hintergrundbild (schade eigentl. dass das afaik nicht mehr geht) einrichten. Dann könnteste dein Projekt als Homepage neu realisieren .


----------



## GUI-Programmer (30. Dez 2011)

@Tomate_Salat: 





> Wieso also das Rad neu erfinden


 Aber ich möchte eben das Hintergrundbildvorschau genau positionieren und die Größe einstellen, da ich mein Destop auf folgender Art und Weise aufgebaut sein soll: Links (und evtl. eben auch in der Mitte) mögliche Desktopsymbole, in der Mitte die Hintergrundbilder, rechts meine Minianwendungen, oben mein Dock. Siehe Bild im Anhang (Habe einen FullHD Bildschirm, Bild nur wegen Dateigröße verkleinert).

Wenn es keine andere Möglichkeit gibt, bleibe ich bei meinen JWindow. Mein eigentlichens Ziel ist es eigentlich nur, dass das Popup Menü erscheint, die Sysmbole könnten mir *eigentlich* erspart bleiben. Bin nämlich eher der Typ, der seinen Desktop so frei wie möglich hält.


----------



## bERt0r (30. Dez 2011)

Die Sache ist die, wenn da ein JWindow liegt - und wenn es noch so transparent ist - ist das nicht der Desktop, sonder ein Java-Fenster auf das du Klickst. Dieses Fenster verdeckt den Hintergrund und fängt sämtliche Mausklicks ab.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (31. Dez 2011)

Nun denn - mit Java geht es also nicht, habe ich schon erwartet wegen der Plattformunabhängig (soll jetzt aber nicht schlecht klingen).

Gibt es denn eine Programmiersprache, mit der man das erreichen könnte, oder könnt ihr mir ein entsprechndes Forum empfehlen, in welchem ich sowas anfragen könnte?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (1. Jan 2012)

Ich würde mal in einem Forum für Desktop-modder nachfragen.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (1. Jan 2012)

@Tomate_Salat: Danke, werde ich demnächst machen.

Aber dennoch: Kann man das Problem selbst mit einer anderen Programmiersprache lösen (lassen) ?


----------



## Zertos (2. Jan 2012)

Ich kann dir zwar bei deinem Problem nicht direkt weiterhelfen, aber ich denke Rainmeter ist genau das, was du suchst.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (2. Jan 2012)

Zertos hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir zwar bei deinem Problem nicht direkt weiterhelfen, aber ich denke Rainmeter ist genau das, was du suchst.



Rainmeter habe ich bereits ausprobiert. Es ist mir aber auf den 1. Blick viel zu voll gestopft mit eigenen "Minianwendungen". Vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal erkären, wie ich damit ne eigene Hintergrundbildvorschau erstellen kann, die ich dann Postionieren und die Größe bestimmen kann, denn all die anderen Minianwendung hole ich mir für Windows 7 schon aus vers. Quellen.


----------



## Zertos (2. Jan 2012)

In Rainmeter selbst kannst du den Hintergrund nicht festlegen, das machst du dann über Windows 7.
Aber dein ganzes Design usw. kannst du über Rainmeter festlegen und kannst es auch ganz schnell wechseln, wenn du es möchtest. 
Hintergrundbild lässt sich in einem Theme bei Rainmeter auch mit abspeichern, aber ich weiß nicht, ob dann auch die Diashow von Windows 7 mit abgespeichert wird.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (2. Jan 2012)

@Zertos: Darf ich das jetzt so auffassen, dass mein Vorhaben also mit Rainmeter nicht geht, auch wenn ich Rainmeter soweit ganz gut ist um mir nen Desktop zu gestalten?


----------



## Zertos (2. Jan 2012)

Richtig, Rainmeter kann dein Problem auch nicht lösen, dafür musst du trotzdem Windows 7 für deine Diashow verwenden.
Aber dein Dock, deine Sidebar usw. kannst du über Rainmeter realisieren. 
Vor Allem, weil du bei Rainmeter einen Skin auch die Eigenschaft "Click through" geben kannst, sodass du durch den Skin durchklicken kannst. Somit werden die Befehle an den Desktop weitergeleitet und nicht an den Rainmeterskin, der darüber liegt.


----------



## GUI-Programmer (2. Jan 2012)

Zertos hat gesagt.:


> Vor Allem, weil du bei Rainmeter einen Skin auch die Eigenschaft "Click through" geben kannst, sodass du durch den Skin durchklicken kannst. Somit werden die Befehle an den Desktop weitergeleitet und nicht an den Rainmeterskin, der darüber liegt.



Sehr intressant, vielleicht nutze ich Rainmeter vielleicht nach Lösung dieses Problems dann doch!!!


----------



## GUI-Programmer (2. Jan 2012)

Muss mal kurz vom Thema abweichen. Vielleicht intressiert euch ja auch das sekundäre Problem mit meinen Hintergrund Verwalter in: JWindow - Programm wird ohne Grund beendet

Dennoch ist mir dieses Thema hier erstmal wichtiger.


----------

